# Looking for fishing buddy to share expences



## lv2bass (Feb 10, 2009)

Ok, this is not a gay thing. I am not gay, never was, never will be. Nothing against anyone who is gay, just don't respond to this thread if you are.

I am looking for a fishing buddy, who is not cheap, but willing to pay 1/2 of all cost, somebody who is dependable, won't pick their nose and wipe it under my seat, farts downwind, won't pee on my boat and tell me the bay is getting more and more yellow by the day. Honestly I have many friends, all of which feel I am money bags and can and will pay for everything. This season that all ends. I am a nice guy, but tired of being a patsy for so called friends. It ends this season, period end of story. 

I am interested in a guy who is in reasonable good health and can carry things to the boat, without the need of being carried themselves. 
I am white, but open to any race, I smoke but have no need to do such, I don't drink and prefer someone who is sober. My experience so far has been like this: 
Friend has me pick him up, I buy the gas, tolls, breakfast and lunch, I lend them ten lures, all of which are snapped off because they have no idea how to open a bail, I warn them not to cast around my rods , which are located in the center console, far away from their casting needs. They cast and break a $300 rod tip, then say boy, you need to put them down somewhere else, no offer to pay me back for their stupid actions. We fish all day or at least what they determine all day is, get back to my pier, I clean and filet their fish, clean the boat , and they insist they will bring my cooler back that night. I never see my cooler again. Then they complain, about me taking too long to clean the boat and fish and tell me its hot can I hurry up or open the truck and turn on the A/C. I then drive them back to their homes, and they cannot stop thanking me for a great day on the bay. So is this you? DON"T EMAIL ME!!!! 

I am looking for a guy like this. He tells his wife he is going fishing with me, and she says, I will see you when you get back. We both agree that we leave fishing when both agree to leave fishing. I don't want to hear, you are missing your AA meeting and need to go. 
You cast and break my rod sitting in the holder, and you buy me a new rod and keep the broken one for yourself. In other words, you make me whole again for your own digressions. You bring a cooler , and filet your own fish. I fish but keep hardly nothing. You are on time and come to my house to leave from, unless you are located directly on Rt 2 or Rt 50. I live in the Harbor of Baltimore off Fort Ave, safe area with private parking pads. You pay 1/2 of every expense. Not some, not 1/3 but 1/2. I got a 20' Scout center console, with 90hp Honda outboard, all kept in excellent condition. After fishing you help me clean up the boat. No I don't want your extra bolonga sandwich. I eat well. I stop and eat at a nice place, or if I pack a lunch its good ham or turkey. I am very clean and don't want to fish with a guy that smells like fresh dog droppings. Sorry that's just me. 

:fishing:If your conversation deals with how you killed a racoon, ate it raw, Don't Email Me. However if your conversation deals with politics, conservation, stock market, housing deflation, or a vast array of current events, without the bull crap, you are an interesting sort of fellow, are a builder and not a destroyer, then email me.

I have a shore property where the boat is kept on my lift, so its hardly no delay in getting to the fishing area. I cast lures all the time and seldom do I bottom fish. I catch fish almost each and everytime. No exaggeration, I am good. Charter Captains call me to find out where the fish are located, maybe because I fish mostly 2 times per week. I know where the fish are on the bay, been fishing there all my life. I am also open to bass fishing, and taking carry ons onto ponds. I know many good spots to fish on the eastern shore. If you too have a boat and have a desire to take your boat sometimes, thats fine with me and I will treat you just like I have a desire to be treated. I break something of yours, I pay for it, no questions asked. I lose your lure, I buy you a new one. Now after fishing for awhile, I have no need for someone to buy me a replacement lure and certainly will overlook the little things. 

I am open to fish any day of the week during the summer, fall or spring. I don't usually fish in the winter. I like to show things I know and be taught other things I never saw before. I prefer someone my own age, but open to other ages, who have most of the piss and vinegar out of the blood. I am dependable and on time all the time. Never late, never excuses. So if I sound like a real hard butt, don't email me. However if I sound a lot like you, then email me and lets start fishing in the spring. I am cutting out all the looser in my life. I will not be treated like a slave, lucky to have someone to fish. I would rather go by myself than to have those types again. My email is ;[email protected] 
My interest are fishing, antiques, old cars, and the Ravens.


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

LOL...you're not so difficult to get along with....but you lost me at the RAVENS!!!  

Welcome to the boards!


----------



## lv2bass (Feb 10, 2009)

Yeah, but believe it or not I like the Steelers also. I hate Hines Ward, and would like to see him sitting on any football field, broken in half. Cheap shot artist at best.


----------



## shark21 (Aug 21, 2007)

Wow, you must have fished with my brother


----------



## lv2bass (Feb 10, 2009)

Yeah, was he the guy in the yellow shirt, that kept singing Beatle songs, as he cut bait, then threw it overboard, but forgot to put the hook in it, pissed his pants, and washed them out in the cooler water? LOL


----------



## gpwf20c (Jul 9, 2008)

Im always down for fishing, and it will be great to meet some of you guys on this forum. So im down let me know man thankx.


----------



## lv2bass (Feb 10, 2009)

NOVA, meaning northern Virginia? Not being dumb, but just would like to clarify. Do you have a boat or are you a bank/pier fisherman? Approximate age?
Thanks!!!


----------



## gpwf20c (Jul 9, 2008)

yes northern Virginia im in annandale 10 mins from DC, i usually fish surf and pier and im 22.


----------



## lv2bass (Feb 10, 2009)

At 22 I was one year into marriage. At 24 first baby, at 25 second baby , at 27 third baby, at 28 could see me losing my hair, worked everyday of my life between 22/54, now no hair, retired and enjoying the fruits of my wife's labor. So buddy , you got many years of pain, agony, and good times left ahead of you. Wish I could live it all over again, but most likely would not of changed a thing. I worked in Sterling, Va, for years at Panalpina Freight Forwarding Company, but was actually working for another firm, as a outside contractor. In those days the only road was Rt28, hardly no developement there at all. I have a good friend living in Annandale. He is a General in the Egyptian Military. My daughter now runs my old company and we still handle the transportation for the Egyptian Foreign Military Sales Programs.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

If I ever get down that way i'll give ya a shout.


----------



## lv2bass (Feb 10, 2009)

Same here buddy. Email is [email protected]
Fishing here is great between May/Nov. , I do mostly stripers but open for anything. I can put you up at my home in Baltimore, and we can go to Cambridge to fish. I put in a foundation and fireplace, but stopped building because the market crashed. I got my boat there on a lift at that location. So wait until mid-May or after and I will show you where the stripers lay in Maryland. Believe me you won't be disappointed.


----------



## bojinns (Jun 26, 2008)

gpwf20c -

Hey man, I'm in Annandale. If you ever want to get together and fish, give me a call. I dont have a boat, but always looking for new spots. Currently just fishin fletchers boat house/chain bridge. Waitin on the spawn runs to start very soon.

Joe


----------



## lv2bass (Feb 10, 2009)

Joe, I told you before, when the weather breaks, give me a shout. One thing buddy, you got to stop that Hey Man, stuff. I am Pete. Just call me Pete,ok?
I am getting to be an old man (54) soon (55), so save the man stuff for your age of friends. I hope you are not taking my statement wrongly and sometimes emails don't give the good intentions one means.
Pete (not Hey man)


----------



## archer393 (Jul 28, 2004)

hello pete ,what part of balto. are you from ?i grew up there then moved to penn. when i got married .


----------



## lv2bass (Feb 10, 2009)

It was called the Hill when I was growing up, but since re-named Harbor South, between Federal Hill and Locust Point. The very best neighborhood in Baltimore. I lived here for 38 years and never locked a door. Still don't. Yeah, I got the guns and ammo to protect, but never needed such here. Neighborhood is clean, and without any crime, only a vehicle thief, but even then , they don't break your windows, just open and steal if doors are open.
Sort of polite thieves. LOL. 
Funny story, My daughter bought me outside camera's for a Christmas gift, but done before Christmas, so I installed them. Remember never had a car break into. One week to the day, I left my auto open and low and behold that morning, I went to get something and everything in the truck was a little out of place. I went in and looked at the video and at 5:07am the same Am, here comes a guy up the alley, trying car doors, gets to mine and stupid me , I left the door unlocked. He gets in and takes a few items. 
I called a cop , who is a good buddy of mine and he made up a report. The next morning, I opened my eyes and the clock reads 5:07am, so I knew God was telling me to get in the truck and go look for this guy. I found him a block away , called the cops and they arrested him. We go to court on March 2nd.. When I saw him on tape I knew his butt was big, but he turned out to be 6'9", 270#. Other than that , nothing goes on here. I know the show The Wire, gave us a bad name, but all that sort of activity is not even close to here. We got a great neighborhood, home values between $300,000 to $500,00 range for a row home. Its an old time neighborhood, where you sit out on the steps at night and talk to your friends. We have never had a murder, rape, or any major crime here. Its got a lot of new people moving in, but most of them are good folks too. Many are from New Jersey, or Pennsylvania. We are one block from the harbor. 
I moved to Cambridge for about 6 years,opened up a B&B on the water, but we missed the city , sold it and moved back. I kept another waterfront, which I was going to build a home at, but waterfront prices dropped , so I stopped and will wait until the market gets better. So what you might hear about Balitmore has a ring of truth about it related to crime, but we got none of that here. Just good hard working people. Where were you living in Baltimore?


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

> worked in Sterling, Va, for years at Panalpina Freight Forwarding Company, but was actually working for another firm, as a outside contractor


Hello Pete,

I too work for a freight forwarding company. Where you in imports ,exports, or brokerage?

You have a heck of a criteria to find a fishing buddy...but I know what you mean. I often get invited for boat rides and I have stipulations also :
1) I offer fuel $$$ or $$$ for bait and supplies
2) I offer to bring breakfast, lunch or beverages. I don't like eating while fishing. I will bring some bottled water and some Nabs or nacho filled Combos. I will offer to share the Combos.
3) I will stay to help clean the boat. I don't wait to be asked
4) I don't prefer to use other folks tackle, so I like to bring my own. 
5) I am sure I have a lure that is comprable to what is catching fish -> think out side the box. I hate using other's peoples tackle.
6) I also respect any or all tackle on board. If something is in the way, I would suggest moving or stowing it away.
7) I smoke, but if the Capt or any other passengers do not smoke, I will refrain. If the Capt permit's smoking, then I light up. I will seldomly ask to smoke. Capt's boat, captn's rule.
8) I'm 37, I have not walked in your shoes. I have not seen or lived through where you have been. I like to talk about sports, fishing and family. I can only converse in what relates to me. Some skipper's I've fished with are funny and enjoy a good laugh. Some skippers preffer to not say anything until the skunk is lifted from the boat. 
9) During striper season I wear bibs. The bibs may smell from all the fish that I have caught wearing them. I swear to you it is the bibs that smell and not me.
10) I think I am a pretty easy going guy. I have a great sense of humor. I do not have a gay bone in my body. I like to take pictures of folks fishing. I have more enjoyment from watching newbies catching their first big fish or an old salt catching a fish of a life time. I like to catch that on a digital camera. I find I enjoy fishing from the pier, bank, and surf. I think boat fishing is cheating, but since I live and breathe fishing, I will fish by any means necessary.
11) I don't like to keep the captain or crew waiting. I try to be their before scheduled time. I think it is quite rude to be late if you were invited. Its like a slap in the face or a show of disrespect.


I hope you find your fishing buddy.


----------



## lv2bass (Feb 10, 2009)

Nser4Drum,
I will be frank , as to why I was so very specific about a fishing buddy. Things that I take as a normal and acceptable manner to conduct ones self , others who I fish with, seem to believe or have that who gives a (bad word) about attitude. You are right, I should not need to mention my specifics believing they are the proper conduct. 
I break it, I pay for it.
I cost you money , I pay my half
I am on your boat, I respect your stuff
You are on time, I am on time
Things like that are simple for me to understand and comply, but I guess I am either different, nuts, asking too much of people, old timey, believing everyone is thoughtful, honest, or I am right and other people, I have fished with, are inconsiderate, self centered, egotistical, nitwitts. Or, I am selecting the wrong people to fish. So I was very particular on the type of person, who I know is out there , join me for some good fishing, intellectual conversation, being thoughtful, willing to be fair with cost, and meet me half way on everything, without me opening my mouth, asking for something that I know I won't. I won't ask a guy for money if my life depended on it. I am just too proud. If he does not have the willingness to not only offer but insist, then I keep looking for the guy who will. If none are there , I fish alone and enjoy just the fishing part and leave the conversation for another time and place. So if you see a guy fishing, who is all alone, but laughing, telling jokes and singing, that could be me. LOL

So yes, I did put a lot of expectations out there, but nothing I don't do or would not do myself. No, I don't need money for a lure lost, but I would like the offer. I might even like him to say nothing , but show up the next time with a duplicate lure, just because it was right. I would think so much more of him for doing just that. That person is me. You would never need to ask me for money, never to replace a lure, never to buy a new rod if I broke someones. I would just do it. Yes, I came from a strick Catholic family, that values were driven home, each and every day. When a sister/teacher, hit me at school, I came home and complained, my dad or mom never rushed to the school and wanted the sister removed , my dads first question was this: Well son, you say you were not talking, yet the teacher hit you anyway? Yep, dad thats right. Ok, son , did you ever talk and not get caught? Well, yes, dad, but..... Ok, son then take that punishment against that event and leave it alone. Life is not fair son and the quicker you learn that the better off you will be. Just let it go. Honestly, I hated when he did that. It made me even more angry, until I go to the age to understand what he was saying. Take responsibility for your actions. Don't live with anger. Don't believe you are always right. And the biggest thing, fight the battles that really mean something and let the little things go. My dad got killed when I was 15 yoa, so I grew up quick, had to. No money , no nothing. We lived poor. Now that I worked for what I have, I respect my stuff even that much more. I hate this world we live in today. Its not me. Values are down the drain, kindness is vanished, and its all the me, me, me world left.

We talk but yet do nothing, we lecture and head the opposite of what we say. I refer to most and not all here. I know there is a good man , willing to pay his way, will enjoy fishing with me and that is the very reason I post. If not, I fish by myself and without remorse, to what might of been. Yes, I had the best fishing buddy anyone could have ,ever wanted, sort of like a dad to me. He died several years ago and I miss him much. He would catch double perch on two hooks, dip a crab and tie a lure on, all at the same time. He was my hero. So I am looking for another. Maybe my goals/expectations are too high. But if I did not try, I would never know.

Related to Freight Forwarding, I worked in that business for just over 20 years and worked for almost all of them at one time or another. I did mostly export, but also import, banking, bookings, rate negotiation, inland freight, stowage plans, warehouse logistics, you name it I did it. I know that whole industry better than anyone. I then opened my own trucking firm and had that for 10 years, sold it three years ago, and kept the brokerage, which I retired and gave it to my daughter to run. I started building houses after that, but did that on the side almost the whole time I was in trucking. My firm still handles inland freight for most of the Middle-East Foreign Military Sales Programs. We handle Egypt, Kuwait, Saudi Arabia, U.A.E., and some others. Housing headed south related to prices, so I stopped and completely retired. I never relyed on any banks, so now I sell a house I own when I need some money. My cost to build were controlled better than most, because I had all the trucking of products under my full control. Profits were mine, not another trucking firm. At one time I could buy 2 acres on the water, build a home and sell it for $750,000 , but now they are lucky to get $550,000 for a 2,500 sq.ft unit. So the profits are no longer there. Too many houses on the market and too few to afford to buy them. I just wait until the market returns. No problem with me. Who did you work for in Forwarding and alike? Was it out of Virginia?
Let me know. Honestly, I am not a hard @ss kinda guy, I am easy to get along with, but just tired of putting up with so much crap, doing something I love. It takes all the fun out of it.
Peter


----------



## lv2bass (Feb 10, 2009)

Anything goes on my boat. No I don't drink, but we act like idiots. We do crazy stuff. We are already crazy, so thank goodness we don't drink. My cousin, needed to do a number 1. He said, do me a favor and put me on the island, I need to go bad. Kidding I said, just hold it in, we will be leaving in a couple hours. No , I got to go now. He had been giving me a hard time all day on stupid stuff. So now was my getting even. I dropped him off and said, do you have toilet paper. No, I need some. I said, do you have your cigarettes? No, I better get them too. So off he went into the woods, and off I went to go fishing. I returned two hours later and he was screaming, you rotten , no good, lousy, sob, I ought to , I said, wait a minute, I had no idea how long it would take you, so I went fishing and lost count of the time. Next time take a crap before you leave. At the end of the year, I had to go, so remembering what I had did to him, I put my butt off the side of the boat. What does he do? Start the motor and takes off, me flying off the boat with my pants around my ankles. So yes, we are crazy, but in a good way. Yeah, right!!!!


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Peter,

Please don't take any offense in my reply. I enjoy the honesty, and hope I was honest in my portrayal of what any skipper expects from me on any day on the water.

I would rather not blurt on the www whom my employer is, but will send it to you via PM...but my specialty is ocean exports ( NVOC for the past 4 years ) to Brazil and I did spend 14 years of my life in warehousing. 7 of the 14 years was spent as a supervisor. I worked part time for this company while I was enlisted in the Marines ( started out as a temp sweeping the warehouse floors). I too was brought up with strict moral and Catholic values ( Navy brat ). So respect was a moral value embedded from an early age.

Peter, you seem to be a great and well traveled gentleman. I hope you find a fishing buddy that won't take advantage of you. Fishing is suppose to be a relaxing hobby, sport....having to feel used and abused after a day of fishing is a sin.
Good luck,
AL


----------



## lv2bass (Feb 10, 2009)

Al, no matter who I have taken, they always enjoyed themselves, and that actually did make me feel good, and always thanked me. Many still call and talk about fishing trips. As I said, I am not a cheap man, but I am getting sick and tired of paying for everything. So I keep looking. No, I never took offence about anything you said. Sometimes that email thing paints a much different picture, than if we were looking at each other and see faccial expression. So no, nothing you said was out of line, nor were my intentions to serve anything but truthful understandings of my situations. I will read your pm.. I did NVOCC and actually not to brag, but was the very first company to do such. We did it on shiploads , not LCL in containers. At that time the FMC could not figure out if it was legal or no. The bills of lading were issued by A.F.I. for the house bills, and in those days Prudential Grace lines was the carrier. They are long gone now.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

lv2bass said:


> Al, no matter who I have taken, they always enjoyed themselves, and that actually did make me feel good, and always thanked me. Many still call and talk about fishing trips. As I said, I am not a cheap man, but I am getting sick and tired of paying for everything. So I keep looking. No, I never took offence about anything you said. Sometimes that email thing paints a much different picture, than if we were looking at each other and see faccial expression. So no, nothing you said was out of line, nor were my intentions to serve anything but truthful understandings of my situations. I will read your pm.. I did NVOCC and actually not to brag, but was the very first company to do such. We did it on shiploads , not LCL in containers. At that time the FMC could not figure out if it was legal or no. The bills of lading were issued by A.F.I. for the house bills, and in those days Prudential Grace lines was the carrier. They are long gone now.


Wow...Peter...would love to pick your mind.....You probably have more freight forwarding experience in your little pinky than I have in my whole carreer.

Well, with that said, I am glad all intentions and posts were said with no disrespect. I hope our paths cross. You portray the same enthusiams that I have for life and fishing!


----------



## lv2bass (Feb 10, 2009)

Al, I don't know about that great/well traveled man stuff, I was rode hard and put away wet. When I worked for others, I really worked for others. I never refused to do anything, and would tell a slacker exactly what I thought about them. You did not do your job, and now I had to , and guess what, if I am doing your job, who needs you? Some bosses hated me, others put up with me, and still others loved me, regardless of what happened, I was the one who told them the truth and not what they wanted to hear. Finally in 1999, I got enough , swingers between my legs to go into business myself and its the best thing that ever happened to me. Profits were mine then, and no owners to determine my portion. NVOCC is a rough business, always was. Hard to make a living. Some weeks you got too much frieght and others you were begging the shippers for more. You need to watch the FMC now, they are really cracking down on unfiled rates and service contracts. I can only guess that is what they are doing. I look at their site and see plenty of fines against NVOCC operations. Send me an email. That pm seems to run out after 20. [email protected]


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Peter,

You got space. I just shot you a PM.

I'll email you from work tomorrow.


----------



## lv2bass (Feb 10, 2009)

I got it and sent answer, ok, talk tomorrow, I am leaving the office and heading home, which is almost attached to my house. I love this set up.
Catch you tomorrow.
Peter


----------



## bojinns (Jun 26, 2008)

> Joe, I told you before, when the weather breaks, give me a shout. One thing buddy, you got to stop that Hey Man, stuff. I am Pete. Just call me Pete,ok?
> I am getting to be an old man (54) soon (55), so save the man stuff for your age of friends. I hope you are not taking my statement wrongly and sometimes emails don't give the good intentions one means.
> Pete (not Hey man)


Pete,
My apologies for offending you with the "hey man"..however I was directing my comment to user "gpwf20c " since he lives in Annandale I believe. 

I had sent you a PM introducing myself, however you did not respond. Well all of that doesn't matter really...It's good to see that you've met quite a few folks in the forum...Best wishes on the upcoming fishing season

Joe


----------



## archer393 (Jul 28, 2004)

my parents owned a home close to northern parkway before you get to towson.i moved from there to the inner city ,i rented an apartment next to seapride crabhouse at monroe and pratt .went from there across the park to pigtown i lived there for almost a year .after i met my wife we just kinda started drifting north until we hit where we live now .i havnt been back to balto. since my dad passed 6 yr ago .hows about mailing me a polock johneys with everything  ..


----------



## lv2bass (Feb 10, 2009)

Joe, I was not offended in any manner, I just don't want to be called man. It did not offend me, you did not know that, so now you know. I did send you a pm the day you sent me one. I am sorry I mixed up your statement and were speaking to another. Joe, for me to get offened you would need to do one of the following:
1) Sleep with my wife and not leave me any money under the pillow
2) Try to take my hunting dog, and not leave any money under her pillow
3) Fart in my face and tell me a poop factory just moved across the street
4) touch one of my rods or reels
Other than that , I take no offense to anything.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

lv2bass said:


> Joe, I was not offended in any manner, I just don't want to be called man. It did not offend me, you did not know that, so now you know. I did send you a pm the day you sent me one. I am sorry I mixed up your statement and were speaking to another. Joe, for me to get offened you would need to do one of the following:
> 1) Sleep with my wife and not leave me any money under the pillow
> 2) Try to take my hunting dog, and not leave any money under her pillow
> 3) Fart in my face and tell me a poop factory just moved across the street
> ...



that's funny.


----------



## lv2bass (Feb 10, 2009)

archer,
Polock Johnny naw. But a cornbeef sandwich at Attmans , now thats talking. Hate to break the bad news but your old area, has gotten really bad, most likely the worst in Batimore. Drugs, crime, and alike is rampid there now. Even the postitutes are down to $3.00 per service hour (LOL), no really its bad. It started to get better, folks were moving in and rehabbing the area around the park, then the housing bubble burst and its back to the way it was. Its a shame, because at one time that was one of the nicer areas in Baltimore. Park was great, and many folks would play all kinds of sports there. My son is on a team and they got into a big battle last summer, so his group refuses to play there anymore. They were dropped from SOBO softball, because the players were getting robbed and cars broken into and vandalized. So stay in Penn and don't go back there.


----------



## lv2bass (Feb 10, 2009)

Nserch, 
Ok, the first three won't get me offended, but that fourth one, you take you life in your own hands. I got rods and reels for the visitors, and if one takes even a move toward my good stuff, I jump up, shove it up my anals and tell them, now get it. LOL
No one takes my stuff, its a fine tuned instument, sort of my Stataverious.


----------



## lv2bass (Feb 10, 2009)

Nserch, 
You better go back to work. I know who you work for now. Just go to the Porn sites, where all the other workers are at. They see you on a fishing site, you are going to have problems. LOL


----------



## lv2bass (Feb 10, 2009)

There was a local govnerment division in Maryland. I forget which one, but something to do with roads or schools. The head of that department found one of its employee's on a porn site. He was repremanded. The head started to investigate how many were doing such in his office. He put in a search program that could tell how many hours the workers were on the porn site. It came out to be 47,000 hours. He divided the number of employee's by those number of hours and determined that 3 days out of a weeks worth of work was spend on porn sites. They put a block in their system. Did it work? I don't know, but I do know one thing, I will never shake anyone hand at that office. LOL


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

lv2bass said:


> Nserch,
> You better go back to work. I know who you work for now. Just go to the Porn sites, where all the other workers are at. They see you on a fishing site, you are going to have problems. LOL




HA...HA..I actually have vendors that are knocking on my door to take me out on charter trips so I can provide them business.....Unethical? Naw...as long as I don't sign the contracts. I stay busy..ya know multi-task..so I can post, chew bubble gum, talk to sales, Brazil, update Alerts and sip coffee at the same time. You know what I mean. Gotta love blue tooth and dual screens!

You can only imagine what people will do or say just to get a slice of the pie.


----------



## lv2bass (Feb 10, 2009)

Yeah, I used to tell the bosses, put a feather up my @ss and I will sweep the floors too.
I miss Forwarding. I loved all the adventure and excitement. My own choice, but I never even allowed vendors to take me to lunch. I would pay. They thought I was crazy. 
Vendors were not allowed in my office. You might be able to separate their intentions, but I never could. When I made a choice, I am sure just like you do, it was price and service and not necessarily in that order. If I had a good one, who serviced my clients well, they would get the business. Therefor I had no problem extracting the bad ones. After all they are a relection of my service. 

My firm had/has a different type of set up than most brokers. We do our own billing to our own clients, although we are agents for several carriers, we do not allow them contact with our clients. Our prices are better than most because we bill our service contract rates and get a commission from our agents trucks. It works out great and we stay competative in pricing. We only allow agents by our choice and refuse many carriers if they do not meet or exceed our expectations. We have a very service oriented client base. Actually we had our best year in the history of the company this past year. While others in the trucking industry suffered badly. Not unlike your firm that provides the full package and does a great job doing such, we do the same but restricted to inland freight services only. I always said, build it and they will come, and that philosophy has never let me down. Being retired now, I can only hope my daughter is doing the same. I trained her well and she is a pretty dynamic person. Besides she has looks that would kill, and my son, again being Hollywood handsome, does not hurt. He works sales and some trucking arrangements. So right now, I got it made. I make money off the company and do nothing for support. I love life. Wife does her Ebay thing and I take all the packages to the post office. That is why I have an office. Where my home is located I have an office across the alley. I own three garages and an office above them. Now I sit here on the computer and play until the fishing season starts. I also buy items for Egypt, like boats, jet ski's, cars and trucks, send them overseas and an agent I have splits the difference between the buy and sell amount. Things were really good until Israel bombed the fence line between Egypt and Gaza. Most of the trade was between the Gaze and Egypt and for now its dead. Egypt closed the gate and nothing is moving for now. It should open shortly as soon as the problems are worked out. So that business is way off for now. Talk soon,
Peter


----------



## lv2bass (Feb 10, 2009)

Is there a spell check on here? I know sometimes how to spell but my quick typing results in the lose of a letter here and there. Like Reflection is relection and Gaza is Gaze. I am new to the site, but cannot find a spell check. Let me know.


----------



## archer393 (Jul 28, 2004)

holy crud ,id forgotten about Attmans corn beef ,and Haslingers shrimp salad !when my wife and i left west balto. it was the highest crime area in the city .during the time i lived there 9 murders were commited within 2 blocks of my apartment which actually was just a room .gang and drug violence were everyday things and this was before crack .i cant imagine how bad it must be now ,and its a shame because those old neighborhoods had their own class and charactor .at least they did to me when i was young .


----------



## Rockfish1 (Apr 8, 2005)

Pete... look in the upper right corner of the text box... the little ABC with the check mark under it is the spell check... have heard some using other browsers then IE can't see it...


----------



## lv2bass (Feb 10, 2009)

Rockfish1,
I now see it. If only the site planner could of made it a little more small, maybe hide it behind a picture of Nancy Pelosi or Ms.Clinton, whereas no one would click that picture. I though I coughed and something was stuck on the screen. LOL
Thanks buddy, I am in ship shape now.
Oh, no , now its telling me to download something. I guess spell check will need to wait until the wife can take a look and tell me what I should be doing.


----------



## Tracker16 (Feb 16, 2009)

Hey man, uhh I mean Pete. (just bustin ya) Sounds like you have had alot of people take advantage of your geneosity. Sorry to hear that. I hope you find some good partners here and have a great season. Just don't catch all the fish. Save some for me : )


----------



## lv2bass (Feb 10, 2009)

*tracker16*

hey dude, humpin any wigglies into your boat lately? Man, I am like out of it after ten ludes and a 8 ball. Just returned from banging some caps in a blood.
Pretty good for a old ganster like me. Dude you out of Balmer? LOL
Banger.,Pete


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

LV2Bass, 
How many personalities do you have? 
You went from not liking being called man to a post saying "hey dude, humpin any wigglies into your boat lately? Man, I am like out of it after ten ludes and a 8 ball. Just returned from banging some caps in a blood.
Pretty good for a old ganster like me. Dude you out of Balmer? LOL
Banger.,Pete "

Good luck in your search for a significant other fisher friend.


----------



## lv2bass (Feb 10, 2009)

making fun with Tracker 16, when he started out hey man, uuuuh, mean Pete, so I just embelished his street jargan, after all I came from the hood. He was kidding me so I was kidding him back, thats all. I got my ten personalities under control now, after years of psyhco therapy and drug balancing. LOL. OK, I am kidding here.


----------



## traco95 (Apr 21, 2008)

I am interested in fishing with you. I do however live in pennsylvania about 2 hrs from you. I definitely enjoy fishing and have no problem doing and paying my share. I am definitely a steelers fan. I own a manufacturing business and am presently feeling the pain of the stock market. My background is finance so we should have a lot to talk about. I could fish a few times or more a month. Even during the week. We spend a considerable amount of time in your area during the summers. I would appreciate the opportunity to learn the are from an experienced person. I am 52 with 2 boys in 20's. Email me at [email protected] if interested. I would like to meet for dinner or lunch to see if there is a fit.

Mike


----------



## lv2bass (Feb 10, 2009)

Maybe it might be best to let this posting die. I myself am sick of watching it go back to the top each day. Sorry if I am peeing off anybody, no body has complained yet, but I know its must be getting on your nerves, so, ,, I got some good prospects for sharing fishing, and if anyone else wants to contact me , do so by sending me a direct email at:
[email protected] and let this post die. Again I am sorry, it worked for me so far, and I thank all of you for your patients and not sending me a hey dude, knock it off email. Nice group of guys on this site and thanks again. Peter


----------



## e-mag (Jun 15, 2006)

at first you remind me of my old boss(learned a lot from that man)but when you started trash talking you kind a lost me too.


----------



## lv2bass (Feb 10, 2009)

I wasn't trying to trash talk here. Sometimes my answers were just to kid guys back who were kidding me about the hey man thing. I am sorry if I might of offended you for any reason. I do look at life as one big joke, seldom am I serious. But will say, if you were posting, I would of never sent you that email about trash talking. I would of simply refrained from answering.


----------



## lv2bass (Feb 10, 2009)

Besides E-mag, you could of sent me a direct email, instead of having to share your thoughts with the board, sort of like a cheap shot. I meet some very nice guys here to share fishing trips with for this upcomming season, and that is very much appreciated. I don't believe anything I stated here was trash talking, all being in fun, and jest. Opinions (everyone has one)


----------



## e-mag (Jun 15, 2006)

i'm sorry for that and i hope you can accept my apology.let's go fishing!!!


----------



## lv2bass (Feb 10, 2009)

Certainly accepted, As stated I meet some fine gentleman here, hopefully made some new friends/fishing buddies. Never was my intention to be harsh worded, ill mannered, or anything like that. Sometimes I rolled with the punches of others. I was not being harsh to Archer393, just asking if he would call me Pete. Then other fellows started to rag me, so I ragged right back. I never use that jargon, usually being well spoken. I was just kidding them back. Maybe you just read some post and concluded such. No, really I am a nice guy, well mannered, polite, at least until I get to know you. LOL
My reason to state my other post was to help clear the board because I felt others might be getting tired of seeing the post, so I asked that if anyone else wants to contact me , do it directly via [email protected] and let this post die out. I was making consideration to others on the board. So yes, I will fish with you, as the season starts. Just keep my email name and when the season starts just drop me a line and we can arrange such. Thanks for understanding.
Pete


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Sounds good Peter. I'll close the thread and those interested can email you.


----------

